# Do you have a logo?



## sparks017 (Jan 25, 2012)

Basically what the title states. Do you have a logo? Why or why not?

I deisned my logo based around my photography business name Christian J Anderson Photography. I liked the idea of having a logo to just stand out, so when people saw my logo (at least if I get more popular) they will know it is my work. I also just liked the idea that it was different and it was mine.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't have a logo for photography as I am just starting, although once I feel my work warrants one, I'll definitely make one.

My plumbing business has one though.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 25, 2012)

Its nothing fancy, but it does the job until I have more time to spend on it. 






I don't actually use it so much like this (on its own). I'm not after people knowing my name, just protecting my images. Normally its used in a watermark, like below, which I much prefer. I try my best to hide it


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 25, 2012)

togalive said:


> Its nothing fancy, but it does the job until I have more time to spend on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to rain on your parade, but I can't actually see your watermark in your image. I suppose that's your point, but I also suppose that if someone uses your image and crops it out, it wouldn't matter anyway. 

As far as I understand, simply placing a watermark on your photo is not enough to pursue a copyright case. If you have the original raw file with your name (or business name) in the EXIF, it is a much securer way of digitally protecting your image from the common thief.


----------



## cnutco (Jan 25, 2012)

sparks017 said:


> Basically what the title states. Do you have a logo? Why or why not?
> 
> I deisned my logo based around my photography business name Christian J Anderson Photography. I liked the idea of having a logo to just stand out, so when people saw my logo (at least if I get more popular) they will know it is my work. I also just liked the idea that it was different and it was mine.



I am working on a few now...

I, however, am not too fond of your logo.  Makes me think of a water company.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2012)

yea.. cool! LOGO = Instant Professional!   Just ask anyone on Facebook or Craigslist!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> yea.. cool! LOGO = Instant Professional!   Just ask anyone on Facebook or Craigslist!



Lol couldn't help but think "Smart A$$" when I read this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny.. that used to be my Avatar Sig! However.. there are those that spend more time on their logos, than they do learning to shoot!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 25, 2012)

Just a typical facebook PRO!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Just a typical facebook PRO!



yea.. it figures!! A broken Aperture! lol!


----------



## jaicatalano (Jan 25, 2012)

I started doing logos for people and someone said why don't you have a logo... So I put one together to keep the business coming.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, a shutter/aperture.  Never seen that before.  Google "aperture logo".

Seriously, I'd hire someone if you want a good logo.  That's just looks like the typical aperture logo on some squiggly lines.


----------



## sparks017 (Jan 25, 2012)

I know the aperture logo is widely used I made many other sketches but people kept on going back to that one. I don't care if it looks like a water company. I like it doesn't matter to me if you don't.


----------



## Kolander (Jan 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> yea.. cool! LOGO = Instant Professional!...



Nobody think it, I hope  A logo is simply a tool for professionals. Like the trolley, like the website, like the business cards, like the blog, like the credential.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 26, 2012)

sparks017 said:


> I know the aperture logo is widely used I made many other sketches but people kept on going back to that one. I don't care if it looks like a water company. I like it doesn't matter to me if you don't.



Awesome.  I'm sure it will work out for you then.


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2012)

You miss the point, just like most amateur logo designers. Logo design basics - Bing

It's not about *what you like*. It's about what is effective. It's about about making a symbol that customers can easily relate to and associate with your brand. If you heven't yet established a brand, you have no use for a logo.

FWIW, the colors in your 'lens aperture' instantly brought BMW automobiles to my mind.

Oh, and few of your potential clients know what a lens aperture is, let alone what one looks like.

Most retail photographers hurt their business by having a poorly designed logo rather than not using a logo at all.

The initials as you have rendered them in your logo are laughable. Bad Logos - When Logos Go Bad - Logos that Suck - Bad Logo Design Samples

The current FED EX logo was selected out of a couple of hundred that were evaluated. Fantastic logos with a hidden meaning | StockLogos.com


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kolander said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > yea.. cool! LOGO = Instant Professional!...
> ...



Wanna bet.. look around! Check out all the facebook pro's... NICE LOGO.. and lots of crappy photos!


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Kolander said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Considering I barely spent any time on mine, really more for fun than anything else, I hope to do just the opposite


----------



## Kolander (Jan 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ...Check out all the facebook pro's...



A facebook pro? What do you mean?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 28, 2012)

Kolander said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Check out all the facebook pro's...
> ...



It's considered an oxymoron. People who market themselves on Facebook rather than having an actual dedicated site of their own, because they know nothing about the business of photography.

A photographer with a website mot likely has a Facebook, but a photographer with a Facebook doesn't always have a website, and therefore they market themselves fairly poorly. That's just what I've noticed.

They also tend to be lacking in the photographic skill department.


----------



## Kolander (Jan 28, 2012)

I see, thank you!


----------



## sparks017 (Jan 28, 2012)

But not necessarily someone with a logo is a bad photographer, let alone doesn't have a website or  doesn't understand the key elements to the business side.


----------



## Mo. (Jan 28, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> You miss the point, just like most amateur logo designers. Logo design basics - Bing
> 
> It's not about what you like. It's about what is effective. It's about about making a symbol that customers can easily relate to and associate with your brand. If you heven't yet established a brand, you have no use for a logo.
> 
> ...



Words of wisdom. And LOL at that link.


----------



## m3n3amanda (Feb 27, 2012)

Can someone help me with a LOGO! Im lost, I dont know which way to go- Do I choose someone on Etsy.com to design one for me? Or what is the best way to go?


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 27, 2012)

m3n3amanda said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with a LOGO! Im lost, I dont know which way to go- Do I choose someone on Etsy.com to design one for me? Or what is the best way to go?



That really depends on your budget and what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> yea.. cool! LOGO = Instant Professional!   Just ask anyone on *Facebook or Craigslist*!



^^^^^that.


----------

